# Vos coques/skins MacBook ?



## HalfTeh23 (23 Octobre 2016)

Salut,
Je voudrais savoir si vous utilisez une coque ou un skin avec votre MacBook/Air/Pro, si oui, vous avez des photos ? Avis ? (Epaisseur, indice de protection, coûts)
Vu que j'ai un MacBook Pro 13" (format A1278) classique, et je souhaiterais le protéger, je l'ai acheté d'occasion, et les patins sont aplatis, donc le bas du MacBook est déjà rayé, et il y avais déjà une plutôt grosse rayure à coté du logo Apple, donc je souhaiterais éviter d'en faire d'avantage.
J'ai l'habitude de prendre soins de mes affaires, mais j'utilise ce MacBook tout les jours, et je le transporte tout le temps avec moi (même au lycée, des fois) et il était déjà abimé, donc je veux le garder dans le meilleur état possible.
Donc, postez vos coques/skin, que ce soit pour protéger ou juste donner un style.  (C'est pas forcément une requête d'aide, juste pour voir des skin/coque)


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2016)

Salut *Pandicorn
*
J'ai un _MacBook Pro 17" Late_2011 écran mat_ qui est, certes, transportable, mais dont je ne me sers que comme ordinateur de bureau.

Je l'ai habillé avec une skin _Mahogany wood_ de chez ☞*Stickerboy*☜ - inspiré en cela par le tuto de *Ness du Frat* à MacGé : ☞*Un macbook pro en bois ^^*☜

Le résultat obtenu est très bon et correspond aux photos du même type de Mac dans le fil cité :















Le toucher du pad n'est absolument pas compromis par le recouvrement. Outre l'aspect esthétique vieux bois (que je préfère à l'aluminium high tech) > un point notable est que la poussière, ou la cendre, ou encore l'encrassement dû à l'appui des paumes ne ressortent pas dramatiquement comme avec l'alu brossé. Évidemment, les griffures ou même les légers enfoncements de la coque qui arrivent avec les portables disparaissent complètement avec ce recouvrement.

Le site n'a plus le droit de fournir la partie recouvrant le couvercle avec la découpe de la  comme à une époque : j'ai donc opté pour le recouvrement complet qui occulte complètement le logo  lorsque le Mac est éteint ; mais, lorsque l'écran est allumé, la découpe de la  ressort discrètement par une teinte bois châtain clair sur le foncé de type acajou de la skin.

Les découpes proposées sont d'une extrême précision en rapport avec le modèle du Mac requis. La technique de la pose n'est pas bien sorcière - il faut effectivement emprunter un sèche-cheveux (ça ne fait pas partie de ma panoplie personnelle) pour bien mouler le vinyl sur les arrondis des "coins". 

Un point d'une importance primordiale (et qu'on pourrait négliger tout à l'empressement de voir l'œuvre accomplie) est que les skins (qui sont des vinyls autocollants dont la partie adhésive est protégée par une feuille transparente détachable) doivent être désolidarisées de leur transparent sur un support assez vaste rigoureusement propre et débarrassé du moindre grain. Il en va de même pour le Mac qui doit avoir été nettoyé de manière à ce qu'aucune minuscule granulosité ne se ballade sur les coques. Il en va de même pour l'habillement personnel qui ne doit pas venir colporter le moindre grain (je n'ai pas dit d'opérer en tenue d'Adam pour autant). Le moindre minuscule petit grain qui se glisse entre l'alu et la skin est susceptible à la fois de ressortir visuellement et d'être ressenti au toucher.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (26 Octobre 2016)

Wow, j'aime beaucoup ! 
J'avais déjà vu ça sur un Dell XPS 13, j'ai beaucoup aimer, mais j'ai pas pensé si c'était dispo sur les MacBook x)


----------

